# Hacerse bolas



## flljob

¿Cómo se dice en italiano _hacerse bolas_?


----------



## Cecilio

¿Qué quiere decir "hacerse bolas"?


----------



## flljob

Confundirse, no entender nada.


----------



## karunavera

Puedes hacer un ejemplo?


----------



## saia

"Confondersi, non comprendere" podría ser?


----------



## flljob

Por ejemplo, necesitas resolver un problema que consta de varios pasos. Cada paso sucesivo requiere de la solución correcta del precedente, pero te das cuenta, de que cometiste un error, y no encuentras el paso en que lo cometiste, y revisas la secuencia de tus soluciones, y las vuelves a revisar, y si a pesar de poner toda tu atención en el problema no encuentras la solución, llega el momento en que ya no puedes pensar con claridad, entonces se dice que te hiciste bolas.
Se dice igual cuando no puedes seguir la secuencia de un discurso, por ejemplo, el de un político ignorante, que usa palabras rebuscadas.


----------



## flljob

Espero que mi explicación no los haya hecho bolas.


----------



## Silvia10975

Colloquialmente, di getto, mi verrebbe da dirti "mi sono impallato!", certo è che come neologismo non credo si trovi nei dizionari... Qualche suggerimento più erudito (a parte "sono entrato in confusione", "sono nel caos", che sembrano più corretti)?


----------



## flljob

Si può dire: _Spero che la mia spiegazione non vi abbia impalato_?


----------



## Silvia10975

Impallato, con doble L, porque impalato, creeme, sería mucho peor... 
Sí, es coloquial, pero se escucha bastante.


----------



## irene.acler

Se escucha bastante? Ehm, por aquí nunca se usa..ni siquiera la conocía!!


----------



## Silvia10975

Edito: dalle mie parti si sente molto. Beh, l'avevo detto che aspettavo suggerimenti più eruditi... ehehe!


----------



## irene.acler

Eheh, no dai, a parte gli scherzi, qui non si conosce proprio!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

En España, ... _se hizo una pelota, hizo un "arrebujo", se "enfrasco"._
Ciertamente no es fácil buscar algo, ... 
Magari adesso e piu facile per gli italiani trovare una risposta piu accorde col significato, ...


----------



## Cecilio

Io direi che la frase più abituale in Spagna con questo senso è: "hacerse un lío".


----------



## irene.acler

Entonces en italiano podría ser "incasinarsi".


----------



## Cecilio

irene.acler said:


> Entonces en italiano podría ser "incasinarsi".


 
Supongo que sí. "Incasinarsi" debe ser algo así como "liarse". ¿Se puede decir también "farsi un casino"?


----------



## irene.acler

No, "farsi un casino" no se dice, pero sí puedes decir "fare un casino":
_Ho fatto un casino_
_Mi sono incasinata/o._


----------



## mauro63

Podría decirse tambien sono imbranato ?

Hacerse bolas non l'avevo mai sentito. Noi usiamo la frase "hacerse un despelote": me hice un despelote terrible con este libro , o Qué despelote !! ( Che casino !) o me despeloté ( mi sono incasinato) .


----------



## irene.acler

_Essere imbranato_ me parece que no queda bien en este contexto.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Quello che nostro amico vuol dire è lo stesso che "incasinato" ma piu colloquiale, credo


----------



## irene.acler

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Quello che il nostro amico vuol dire è lo stesso che "incasinato" ma più colloquiale, credo


 
 
Beh, "incasinato" es bastante coloquial en mi opinión.


----------

